# Please Sign This Petition



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Independent, international investigation into war crimes in Sri Lanka - e-petitions

The Sri Lankan Government is accused of committing serious war crimes in the closing stages of the bloody Civil War in 2009. The evidence proves that they did.

If you have not seen the films, please view here:

Part 1:




 
Part 2:




 
Even with all this evidence, the innocent dead civilians are still being ignored by the international committee. We want justice. We want an independent international investigation into what happened. We want those responsible tried. Please sign the petition, we need 100,000. We are running out of time.


----------



## Juan M (Mar 11, 2011)

I cant see anything fun in this... i will not sign because its also not fun.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Juan M said:


> I cant see anything fun in this... i will not sign because its also not fun.


It's not meant to be fun, it's about raising awareness


----------



## kingdavidANC (Aug 2, 2011)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> It's not meant to be fun, it's about raising awareness


I only do things that give me large amounts of dopamine and serotonin. 

"Raising awareness" is stupid. Being aware of something does nothing to benefit it, and I don't think we ("we," being the US, because we're self absorbed assholes, and no one but us has access to the internet) need to be sticking our noses in foreign affairs until we get _our_ shit together. Feel free to gather a group of 10 or 20 people to go handle the situation privately, though.


----------



## KneeSeekerArrow (Jan 8, 2012)

Hahahhaa... 

No.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

kingdavidANC said:


> I only do things that give me large amounts of dopamine and serotonin.
> 
> "Raising awareness" is stupid. Being aware of something does nothing to benefit it, and I don't think we ("we," being the US, because we're self absorbed assholes, and no one but us has access to the internet) need to be sticking our noses in foreign affairs until we get _our_ shit together. Feel free to gather a group of 10 or 20 people to go handle the situation privately, though.


That's funny because the film mentions that the US governemnt would not get involved in anything foreign that is not a threat to their security or has no financial benefit...and there was me thinking this mindset comes from the top of American society


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> That's funny because the film mentions that the US governemnt would not get involved in anything foreign that is not a threat to their security or has no financial benefit...and there was me thinking this mindset comes from the top of American society


No, it's because whenever the US _does_ get involved, they end up making things no better than before, and are subsequently accused of imperialism. This has the added result of screwing things up for themselves, without actually benefiting anyone. Therefore, when the US _does_ get involved, they know that even if things get screwed up, there's enough of a benefit for them to make it all worth it.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> No, it's because whenever the US _does_ get involved, they end up making things no better than before, and are subsequently accused of imperialism. This has the added result of screwing things up for themselves, without actually benefiting anyone. Therefore, when the US _does_ get involved, they know that even if things get screwed up, there's enough of a benefit for them to make it all worth it.


Do you actually believe that? If so, what was so screwed up with Iraq?


----------



## Dark Romantic (Dec 27, 2011)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Do you actually believe that? If so, what was so screwed up with Iraq?


Human rights in Saddam Hussein's Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

BBC News | MIDDLE EAST | UN condemns Iraq on human rights

JURIST - Dateline

So yeah, Iraq under Saddam Hussein was certainly no picnic. Is that the main reason the US invaded? Probably not. Would it have made a difference in the outcome if it was? No. Would it have changed the way the invasion was perceived by the world if it was? No. Under these conditions, it's only reasonable that the US isn't going to want to stick its neck out for other countries, when it's clear that the guillotine is just going to come down regardless of what it does. If everyone is going to get fucked by an invasion, the US would much rather make sure that it at least comes out with a net gain for itself. Otherwise, what would be the point?


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

Dark Romantic said:


> Human rights in Saddam Hussein's Iraq - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> BBC News | MIDDLE EAST | UN condemns Iraq on human rights
> 
> ...


The US did not invade Iraq because of the human rights abuses, if 9/11 did not happen then it is almost certain that no invasion would ever have occurred. However I do understand your point about the US not wanting to invade unless there's a benefit for it, but in this case invasion is not what is being asked, the war is Sri Lanka is over. What is needed is the trial of people who have committed serious human rights abuses, which can only be justified (despite all the evidence) by an independent international investigation into the matter.


----------



## Ultimate Honey Badger (Feb 26, 2012)

Asking people to sign an e-petition for you on an internet forum which is not intended for idealistic tendencies is absolute bullshit. Please don't do so again.

And please, don't do it on this forum. If Sri Lanka doesn't have the ability to significantly effect my life, I really don't give a shit. Sorry. Might be fun for an academic discussion, but I really don't care. Along that line, I probably should not have bumped this thread. Damn.


----------



## goodgracesbadinfluence (Feb 28, 2011)

Any of the NT forums is the wrong place to be posting stuff like this. If you do post it, don't get offended when we don't sign and give our perfectly valid reasons for not signing.

Edit: Also, my INFP friend wanted to sign this petition but he can't because he doesn't live in the UK. Seriously, what the hell?


----------



## TheBoss (Oct 27, 2011)

Logical Ambivert Feeler said:


> Independent, *international investigation* into war crimes in Sri Lanka - e-petitions


Hell no.
Enough with the pretenses used to excuse nazi alike invasions into other countries.

>:[


----------

